# Info on Estacion De Cartama



## m_s (Mar 22, 2015)

Am trying to find out a little about different areas of Spain to bring my 3 children, aged 4,7 and 10. We don't speak Spanish but hope to learn quickly. The children will go to a Spanish State School hopefully. Any info/advice on Estacion de Cartama appreciated. I believe it is a main line train from Malaga. We need good access and want to be part of a nice community. Many thanks.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

m_s said:


> Am trying to find out a little about different areas of Spain to bring my 3 children, aged 4,7 and 10. We don't speak Spanish but hope to learn quickly. The children will go to a Spanish State School hopefully. Any info/advice on Estacion de Cartama appreciated. I believe it is a main line train from Malaga. We need good access and want to be part of a nice community. Many thanks.


If your parents live in Cartama,surprised they can't give you all the info you want.You have been asking about Fuente,Trabucco,Casabermeja.The thing you have to realise,the more inland you come the more bang for your buck but is it really the lifestyle you want.With having three young children I would say Estacion would suit you more than some of the inland villages.Personally I like Estacion as lived very close for a short period of time after we sold our property and was waiting for completion on our home now but you are going to pay a higher premium for a property there.If you don't drive some of the inland villages and towns you are going to feel cut off especially on a Sunday when there is no transport.But in all honesty and has been said time and time again and the way Spain is today rent first as that idyllic property you find could end up being a noose round your neck.don't envy you in your search but sure there is a place in the sun somewhere for you.Utmost respect and no disrespect intended.SB.


----------



## m_s (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for that, very helpful and good advice. I have the viewing trip booked and will look at rentals too as I do believe it would be better to rent I just didn't want the disruption for the children if possible with settling in to a school in a rental area only to find that we buy somewhere else and they have to move schools and settle again. Be nice if I had a bit more time to spend over there looking but am having to juggle work, kids and moving. Ah, the dream of a quieter life!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

m_s said:


> Thanks for that, very helpful and good advice. I have the viewing trip booked and will look at rentals too as I do believe it would be better to rent I just didn't want the disruption for the children if possible with settling in to a school in a rental area only to find that we buy somewhere else and they have to move schools and settle again. Be nice if I had a bit more time to spend over there looking but am having to juggle work, kids and moving. Ah, the dream of a quieter life!


Fully appreciate what you are saying and children have to be your first priority and sadly children have been the cause of many people moving back to the UK.Out of every where you have mentioned I would say estacion would meet your needs more than some of the inland villages and also being near your parents they have access to their grandchildren.Don't get me wrong village life can be very enjoyable and rewarding but for some people they end up going stir crazy.At least with Estacion it's only a short distance to the beaches with the children in summer where if you come inland you can be an hour or an hour and a half away.At the end of the day it's what you want and expect out of life here and the only advantage I can see you having by buying inland is you are going to get a far superior property then you would get in Estacion for the same money.Honesty don't envy you your search but do wish you the best of luck.I count me and my wife lucky that we came here when we did as it was so,so easy but nowadays it can be an absolute nightmare.But get it right and it's a lifestyle that's most rewarding and enjoyable.Best of luck.SB.


----------

